# Regsvr32 showing at startup



## Rayl (Jun 22, 2001)

Regsvr32 no DLL name specified
Help!! When i boot my system up to win98 i get this msg.
I have tried all I know to fix, any suggestions?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Do Start > Run > MSCONFIG > Startup Tab

UNselect anything referencing Regsvr32


----------



## Rayl (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey that did the trick, however will this action interfer with anything else on my system


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

It's strange to have a Regsvr waiting to run on every boot up.
You may want to run a full antivirus scan with uptodate definitions to make sure it isn't part of a virus.

BTW when you were in msconfig, you didn't see any strange, gibberish like EXE files, did you? There is a flurry of Sub7-like trojans floating around in this form.


----------

